# Girding Check (Spoiler, For DM only)



## lud (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi,

Any advice on how players should learn that they can do a girding check to help counter the effect of [what ever that girding check help with  ]

A. [easy] Tell them after they see the effect performed for the first time.
B. Wait for them to ask the questions "can we do anything to counter [the thing that I am not naming] , then 
B1. Tell them​B2. Give them a clue and let them try on the next encounter​B3. Make them roll a Knowledge(arcana) roll? (DC20?) Then tell them​C. There is someone, somewhere in the adventure path that would pass this information to them.
D ?...

Lud


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 1, 2008)

I would say that, if they don't succeed the Knowledge (arcana) check when you first bring up inquisitors, at least let them find out once they reach Seaquen and start talking to the people there. Their first encounter with an inquisitor can still be frustrating, but then later on they'll have a tool if there's a spell they really need to get off.


----------

